

Google+ Games, 24 hour retrospective - mkr-hn
http://bitoftech.mkronline.com/2011/08/13/google-games-review/

======
pacomerh
Yeah, it'll definitely get more interesting once developers get more stuff in
there. But remember that to get those developers motivated you first need to
launch the area.

~~~
mkr-hn
I want to see EA make a Google+ SimCity. Even a socialized SimCity 2000 port
would be great.

